# Diamondhead 2011 - 140 Photos and 8 Videos Posted



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello,
Three weeks have gone by since returning from Diamondhead, and I am already looking forward to next year.

I've just finished uploading 140 photos and eight videos of the most recent International Small Scale Steamup held in Diamondhead, Mississippi January 16th through 22nd, 2011.

The images and videos are at: Mike Martin's 2011 Diamondhead Images (www.panyo.com/dh2011)

To get the best video quality, make sure you select the 480p setting on the "Settings" menu near the lower right corner of the player after you start each video. The default is 360p and there is a noticeable difference.

I hope you enjoy them.

Sorry for the cross posting.

Mike

[email protected]


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mile, 


Thanks for all your efforts on the posting of the photos & videos from Diamondhead. 

That Midland Railway 'spinner' looks superb: they were called that as there was no coupling rods being single wheelers, so they 'spun' along, with apparently just the weels turning. They were very succesful locos, eventually being outclassed by much heavier trains. That one is in the later rebuilt condition by Deeley, who was the person in charge of the locos on the Midland Railway. 

The photos of the DSP&PRR #51 are of the Accucraft loco, mine is electric and very nice & heavy! 

Thanks again - most interesting.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

A great collection! 
Thanks 

Harvey C. 
SA 1838


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pix and vids, Mike...Who's is the Climax in Video #6? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, 
Thanks for including a pic of my Ron Brown tribute loco. Your Carette is awesome. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great pics. It was my first year there and I had a great time and met a lot of neat folks. Later RJD


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
Thanks for the very nice pictures and videos. In Pictures 3, second line, "Mike" is Mike Albert from Florida with his Accucraft F5. Thanks again for the professional job.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
Looks like you had fun taking a bunch of great photos. Thanks for sharing them with us all. 
Photo Page 3 - The Americanised Aster, I 'THINK' is actually one of the Paul Huntingdon scratch built locos that came up for sale recently when he thinned out his models. 
There was a Boston & Maine 2-6-0 listed, but no photo on the spreadsheet that I was forwarded, so I can't be sure! 
I'm sure that someone else here can confirm, or deny, that fact. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Mike -- enjoyed the photos, the Carette, and your thoughts on oscillators and tin plate. Best regards, Mike Simpson


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

I always look forward to your photos and videos. They are one of the true highlights of DH. 

Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike,

I second what Tom says. Plus, I learned that a Puffer is not a train item but have one now for my camera. Thanks again.


----------



## peterl95124 (Feb 16, 2011)

All,
I am admiring "Photos 3, number 4", a baldwin 4-4-0 with the caption "This man likes to play with trains - he's in good company" 

does anyone have any more info on this model, it appears to be on dual-gauge track, is it combined F + G (2.75 & 1.75"), or G + ? (1.75 & ?)

I ask because I am building a couple live steamers in F scale 2.75" gauge, firstly a Kozo Hiraoka Pennsylvania A3 Switcher scaled down,
and also a Virginia & Truckee R.R. 4-4-0 modeled in 2.75" gauge, that I sort of started by re-scaling LBSC's "Virginia" but which is now 
mostly a from-scratch design. 

It would be interesting to find out that there are others also doing 2.75" gauge (besides the great guys at the Crofut and Iron Creek R.R. Shop)

thanks, 
Peter Lawrence, Bay Area Engine Modelers club member.


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Peter,


The engine is 1.75" gauge and the other narrower gauge is "O" (1.25").


I don't have any other information on this particular loco, but I am very familiar with the tracks.


The rest is somewhat off-topic for most, but I'd like the group's indulgence to reach out to a local steamer. (I think that's what this forum is all about!) I really don't know what the protocol is regarding thread "scope creep", but here goes...


We have a couple of groups in the SF Bay Area that run small scale live steem (almost exclusively 1.75" gauge). The Bay Area Garden Railway Society has a Live Steam special interest group that is pretty active, and the other is the Pacific Coast Live Steamers that has become less active over the past several years.
If you are interested in either group check them out:

BAGRS Live Steamers

Pacific Coast Live Steamers (PCLS)

Finally, we have an excellent national steamup that occurs every July in the Sacramento area:

National Summer Steamup 2011 (information)

Photos of last year's National Summer Steamup

Hope to see you at a steamup soon.

Mike


----------

